

Improving the Worst Experience - eokuma
http://blog.asmartbear.com/improving-the-worst.html

======
eokuma
Good quote: _We founders unwittingly focus on how to make the best customer
experiences better, rather than making the worst experiences less worse, and
sometimes this is a mistake._

